# Tension de electrovalvula de lavadora Bosch WFL 2062



## miglo (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola a todos, 
Quisiera saber la tension de trabajo de la electrovalvula de una lavadora Bosch modelo WFL 2062, digo esto por que mido la tension y no lo tengo claro.
Todo biene de que, primero no tiraba el agua, por lo que pensaba que podia ser la bomba, pero la compruebo en vacio y funciona por lo que, en teoria, la descarto aunque otra cosa es en carga, y la mujer me dice que tampoco entraba agua, como antes, para coger el detergente para lavar, de hay mi pregunta para ver si soy capaz de darle solucion.
Un saludo y cualquier idea es bien recibida, gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 20, 2012)

Te digo que esta fallando la plaqueta (a lo mejor un rele) que se encarga de mandarle energia a la bomba...porque si la bomba funciona bien digamos, pero en el momento que debe trabajar no lo hace y no podes medir una tensión buena y constante en sus bornes...es porque no está viniendo buena la señal de alimentación.


----------



## radni (Jul 20, 2012)

Si a la valvula le llega tension y no deja pasar el agua puede deberse a 2 cosas 1°) Filtro tapado, en general el filtro que es una pequeña rejilla de alambre se tapa con suciedad que arrastra la cañeria de agua corriente ó 2°) funcionó sin agua se recalentó y deformó levemente el tubo por donde se desliza el vastago y lo atasca.
Para la medición utilizá la vieja y querida tecnica de la lámpara de filamento y nó un tester ya que muchas veces te puede engañar debido a la baja corriente que drena. 
Suerte.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2012)

miglo la tensión de la electrovalvula es casi siempre la misma de la red,110 volt o 220 volt ,depende el país
saludos de su majestad el rey julien,rey de todas las cosas¡¡


----------



## miglo (Jul 22, 2012)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, termino de levantarme y me voy a poner manos a la obra, ya os contare.


----------



## Miguel A Barrera (Jul 23, 2012)

miglo dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Quisiera saber la tension de trabajo de la electrovalvula de una lavadora Bosch modelo WFL 2062, digo esto por que mido la tension y no lo tengo claro.
> Todo biene de que, primero no tiraba el agua, por lo que pensaba que podia ser la bomba, pero la compruebo en vacio y funciona por lo que, en teoria, la descarto aunque otra cosa es en carga, y la mujer me dice que tampoco entraba agua, como antes, para coger el detergente para lavar, de hay mi pregunta para ver si soy capaz de darle solucion.
> Un saludo y cualquier idea es bien recibida, gracias de antemano.


Con referencia a la bomba de desague te digo que en la mayoria de las veces que uno las prueba en vacio, funcionan la cuestion es cuando le pones carga se recuestan y no bombean el agua, asi que te recomiendo que igual la cambies, yo no conozco esa lavadora pero en general el voltaje de las electrovalvulas es el mismo que el de la bomba, y con respecto a la valvula que desplaza el detergente si es sellada tambien cambiala sino desarmala y limpiala, saludos


----------



## miglo (Jul 24, 2012)

Pues nada, las 2 electrovalvulas funcionan bien, es mas, he llenado la lavadora mas de 3/4 solo con agua a traves de una de las electrovalvulas y en teoria deveria ponerse en marcha la lavadora, pero nada no hay tu tia, tambien he comprobado el presostato y creo que esta bien, por lo que me esta dando mala espina el pensar que, salvo que haya algo que se me escape en esta lavadora, creo que igual es la placa de control de la lavadora.
Si alguien se le ocurre algo estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Si entra agua y no para de llenar , el tema estaría en el sensor de llenado . . .  o su manguerita pinchada. Como las más probables fallas.

Saludos !


----------



## miglo (Jul 24, 2012)

Me explicado mal, entra agua por que he activado, manualmente, con un cable, la electrovalvula, esto lo hago por ver si teniendo agua se ponia la lavadora en funcionamiento.
y sobre el sensor de llenado que supongo te refieres al presostato veo que esta bien, de hay que mi sospecha sea de la tarjeta de control que es lo que estoy intentando ver.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Ahhhhh Ok 

si la válvula funciona
si la bomba funciona
y el presostato funciona

entonces te queda . . . *o el switch de la puerta*  , o la tarjeta 

Saludos !


----------



## miglo (Jul 26, 2012)

Bueno estaba y se murio, jejejejeje.
Bromas aparte ya encontrado el problema de la lavadora, digo esto para que si a alguien le ocurriese algo parecido que piense en este posible problema.
La lavadora no tiene averia ninguna, aunque los sintomas asi lo pareciese.
Lo que a ocurrido es que el desague esta atascado, por lo que deduzco que cuando el microcontrolador dava la orden a la bomba de desguar esta, por mas que queria, como no podia tirar el agua, pienso que transcurrido un tiempo el micro se descontrolava.
He visto tambien que aunque no se ve, por que esta interno en la tarjeta, tiene un pulsador que aunque no lo pone creo que es para reset, ya que cuando lo he pulsado se ha puesto todo en orden y ha sido  cuando he visto, ya que estado atento con un voltimetro para ver si mandaba las tensiones correctas, a medida que iba haciendo todas las funciones la lavadora, en el  momento de desague el problema, ya que la bomba sonaba como que trabajaba forzada y al quitar la manguera de desague entonces todo a ido bien.
Ahora biene lo gordo, desatascar el desague, jejejejeje.
Un saludo y gracias a los que habeis estado, con vuestras respuestas, hay.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2012)

Solés ganarte unas monedas , alguna hebilla de cabello y posiblemente un aro de corpiño-soutien . . .

Gracias por poner la solución 

Saludos !


----------

